# Guppy disease?



## casparproject (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi. Please watch the vid first...






This is my male guppy. About a month ago he started flashing and develobing cloudy white marks on his head and flanks.

So far I've treated with:
Melafix
Pimafix
Tetra Parasite Guard
Prazipro
Small doses of salt (there were snails in his tank)

All of the above treatments were done in his small community tank with little to no effect (except that most of my plants died... Doh!).

I decided to try stronger treatments this week, so I put him in a cycled quarantine tank. He is on day 2 of malachite green and the flashing seems to have stopped, but the patches are not changing.

Please help me out if you have ideas.

Thanks


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

cant see any details, is it ick or a fungus?

You may be best off putting him in a 10 gallon quarantine tank so you can use salt and medications cheaper


----------



## casparproject (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, he's in a 5gal quarantine right now. I'm suspecting fungus, as it's just a whitish discolouration. There are no raised bumps like what ive seen with ich. I don't know if maybe its just his coloration too. He's gone through a lot of changes in appearance over the last couple of weeks, as I originally thought he was a Female.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

try to narrow down what the problem is, im guessing fungus but im no expert on fish disease. Once you have it narrowed down, treat in the 10 gallon, its much cheaper to treat a 10 gallon than the main tank


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a couple of danios that developed cloudy marks on their backs similar to what I see on your fish just above the head. It has not caused any problems.
On the other hand my guppies suddenly decided in just the one tank to start flashing about a month ago. Some days they look miserable and stay at the top of the tank. They seem worse when the air pressure drops. When the pressure rises they act relataively normal.
I have treated for parasites too ( 3 times)yet a few keep flashing. The other fish( neons) don't flash at all neither do the mollies but the platy is.
It is bugging me! Only the common guppies are having the problem-- not the fancies.
I thought it could be flukes but none of the fry are affected and usually they get the flukes showing up first.

I have also had females develop white patches on their backs or tail areas that spread quite rapidly. Treating with antifungal has only proved successful for a short period of time and when treatments stop whatever it is returns with a vengance. The fish dies or I euthanize.

Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

For a wide range of guppy ailments, what I've personally found works best, is using salt in the quarantine tank, and raising the temp. That, has worked out better for me than medicating them, unless one can narrow it down to a specific ailment. 


Al.


----------



## casparproject (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help, he seems to be doing much better this evening. No more flashing at least.

Peter


----------

